# Career Switch: Automotive -> MEP/Power (Electrical)



## BryGuy (Jun 20, 2010)

So my educational experience (graduated in '03) was primarily focuses around power electronics, transmission, and protective relaying but all of my post academic work has been in the automotive electronics and systems engineering realm (I'm still employed) but I am reaching a point where I would really like to switch from something that pays to the bills to something I enjoy doing (I recently passed the electrical PE on the first try just for the hell of it).

Any thoughts or pointers for breaking into the power (generation, transmission, or even ISO) or MEP/Consulting industries? Even an entry level position would be acceptable (I've already had plenty of the over-qualified rejection excuses)


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 21, 2010)

I would advise against the A/E MEP route. I did that for a little over 1.5 years and found it extremely boring. Plus, the environment was very stuffy. Lots of old guard doing things the way they have done it for decades, and lots of grumbling every time something changes (CAD was bitched about almost constantly). I don't know how the power fields compare, but I have trouble believing that they would be as bad as the A/E world.

Forensic engineering is a pretty sweet gig if you can get it though.


----------



## BryGuy (Jun 22, 2010)

I was sort of wondering if anybody had experience or recommendations for trying to get into the power industry. Just show up PES meeting somewhere are start chatting with the guys?

I.e. for anybody that is in power...how did you get there?


----------



## BryGuy (Jun 22, 2010)

-dup-


----------



## cableguy (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, I work for an electric utility, and I found my current position (SCADA Engineer) on Monster.com of all places. I think it was a bit of luck though, as I was looking to move out of my 'old' company (mergers and downsizings at the investor owned utility finally wore me down, I shouted "enough!"), saw this job on Monster, and it matched my resume' to a T. Within 30 minutes of sending my resume' I had a phone call, 2 hours later had an interview scheduled, and within a week I'd accepted the job (and took a nice severance package from my 'old' job  ).

My current company (co-op G&amp;T) has hired a few engineers over the last year. So there are jobs out there, but you'll have to beat the bushes to find them. I like working for a large co-op, sure beats the insanity of my old IOU and the upper management quest to screw everything up.


----------



## pelaw (Jun 22, 2010)

All my experience is in the AE industry. There is no way anyone would hire me into power generation, transmission and distribution other than as an intern if I was to switch.

On the other hand, power generation engineers have no trouble switching to AE.

There are certain perception that permeate in industries, nothing to do with reality. Choose wisely.


----------

